# Kitchen walls, corner not square, walls wavy!



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Also there was a tile splashboard above the tile counter, and one of those sheets of fake plastic tile behind the stove. Knocking off the tiles is causing a great deal of damage. Would it be better just to tear off the drywall and replace it?

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Typically the drywall is removed in the back splash area---We remove a 4 foot wade section ---this puts the seam behind the cabinets and saves taping.

Opening the walls allows you to upgrade the electrical---add under cabinet light wiring --and gives you a nice clean wall behind the counter top.

If the walls are wavy--Removing the entire wall of drywall will be needed in order to sister in studs or otherwise flatten out the mess.


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

I went through the same thing not too long ago. My walls were uneven due to old (180yrs) framing mixed with new framing, and probably hurricanes, etc over the years bowing the wall out. Here's the link to my post on the matter.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/getting-studs-wall-even-108606/


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm tearing off the drywall now. Most likely I'm looking at bowed studs?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bowed studs---mismatched thicknesses---plumbing pipes---

It's like unwrapping a Christmas present from that weird relative---You will only know when the wrappings are off!


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Sistering out the studs to make the wall flat should not be too much of chore. Just be sure to be careful with the edge of your demolition that you don't make it hard for yourself to join up the new to the old. That's true along the ceiling also. And don't worry about making the corner of your kitchen perfectly square if that seems like it's not possible. You can always shim out your new cabinets to deal with that.


----------

